# Pulled Pork gravy (my finishing sauce)



## crankybuzzard (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think I've posted this before, and since I made some with my recent pulled pork parts, I figured I'd get it out here.  

Yeah, it's just another finishing sauce, but it has a much different component than most, I boil down the crispy bits that are too hard for most in the PP, and I also put in the bone(s), and the excess fat. 













IMG_7197.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 25, 2016


















IMG_7199.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 25, 2016






I fill the pot with water and only add the pork pieces and bones.   I then bring it to a rolling boil, drop the temp to simmer, and let it boil down to only 2-3 cups of liquid left.  Then I strain it into a bowl and let cool in the frig until the fat has solidified on the top.   This bad pic shows that there is quite a bit of fat that'll need to be removed.  












IMG_7201.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 25, 2016






Once the fat is removed, I measure out 1 cup of the broth and add the following:

1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce
1.5 tablespoons of brown sugar
1 tablespoon of hot smoked paprika
1.5 teaspoons of fresh cracked black pepper
1.5 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon of Tony's creole seasoning

After all ingredients are added together in a pan/pot, bring it to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer for 30 minutes or so.

Straight from the bowl, this is a very powerful flavor, but when added to the PP, it's some good stuff!

It's also a very thin mixture, so it mixes in really well and isn't too messy on a sammich. 













IMG_7215.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds like it would work Charley Thanks

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Super Broth! Beat it makes your finishing gravy great! 

Too keep it longer (either the broth or the finishing gravy) pour into ice cube trays and freeze. Crack out the cubes and vac pack. If you pour from a measuring cup you can know how many cubes equals a cup. Write that on the vac pack bag. Then when you need a cup or two of stock pull out that number of cubes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh yeah points for finishing gravy!


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 25, 2016)

Man I can almost taste it from the pics and the ingredients... I love tangy vinegar and smoked paprika together I can only imagine the rest goes great together


----------



## b-one (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice,sounds super tasty!:drool


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds like a winner CB !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2016)

That's a winner for sure Charlie!

As long as it has that vinegar in it.

That's what I'm looking for!

Al


----------



## disco (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe, Cranky, I will definitely give it a try.

Point

Disco


----------



## betaboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Love it and it has been added to my list of things to try next time!!! In fact, I think I'll try it with the next whatever meat drippings I make since it might be awhile for PP. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yum!


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 27, 2016)

I will try this, all the things I like!

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds good...Tangy Jus....JJ


----------



## mike w (Sep 28, 2016)

Sounds really great! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## seenred (Nov 8, 2016)

That looks and sound awesome CB...thanks for the recipe!  I'll be trying this one for sure!  Thumbs Up

:points:

Red


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 8, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> That looks and sound awesome CB...thanks for the recipe! I'll be trying this one for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll like it for sure!  Like Chef JJ said, tangy au jus!

Now, if you do it right, the fat will be scrapped off of jello!  Also, the finished product will gel a bit as well when you put it in the frig...  LOTS of good stuff in it.


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Cranky, for the recipe, I will be giving this

a try the very next time I do PP.

Points for sharing.

   Ed


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2016)

Just bounced over here from your other post Charlie.  This looks great!!  I'm gonna try this next time.

POINTS!!

Thanks for sharing this.

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

Never too late for a Point.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## pc farmer (May 6, 2017)

Points from me too.

I gotta try this.


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2017)

Damn

I gotta try this.


----------



## natej (May 6, 2017)

Thats a great idea! The mrs usually makes a beef stock here, going to try this next weekend

Point for sure


----------

